#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید برد تغذیه مانیتور LG FLATRON L1920P

## h.nemati

لطفا در صورت موجودی اعلام قیمت شود. با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> لطفا در صورت موجودی اعلام قیمت شود. با تشکر


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. موجود ندارم. ولی عکسی از آن قرار دهید تا برایتان سراغ بگیرم.

----------

*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*AMD*,*h.nemati*

----------


## h.nemati

> به نام خدا 
> سلام دوست عزیز. موجود ندارم. ولی عکسی از آن قرار دهید تا برایتان سراغ بگیرم.


اینم عکس خدمت شماIMG_20160207_095505.jpgIMG_20160207_095534.jpg

----------

*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام جناب نعمتی. متاسفانه موجود ندارم این برد را. ولی بردهای جایگزین مشابه را میتوان تهیه کرد که اگر از نظر ابعاد مشکلی نداشته باشند جواب میدهند.

----------

*abady*,*akbar_rassam*,*AMD*,*h.nemati*

----------


## h.nemati

> به نام خدا 
> سلام جناب نعمتی. متاسفانه موجود ندارم این برد را. ولی بردهای جایگزین مشابه را میتوان تهیه کرد که اگر از نظر ابعاد مشکلی نداشته باشند جواب میدهند.


درود بر شما مهندس. لطفا قیمت برد مشابه را اعلام نمایید.

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> درود بر شما مهندس. لطفا قیمت برد مشابه را اعلام نمایید.


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. شما ابعاد برد خودتان را بدهید تا ببینیم کدام مدل مناسب هست و قیمت هم قابلی ندارد. 
ولی حدود 40 تا 55 هست.

----------

*h.nemati*

----------


## h.nemati

> به نام خدا 
> سلام مهندس جان. شما ابعاد برد خودتان را بدهید تا ببینیم کدام مدل مناسب هست و قیمت هم قابلی ندارد. 
> ولی حدود 40 تا 55 هست.


سپاسگزارم. ابعاد برد من 177 * 110 است. لطفا یک شماره تماس بدهید.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سپاسگزارم. ابعاد برد من 177 * 110 است. لطفا یک شماره تماس بدهید.


به نام خدا 
سلام و تشکر. خبرش را میدم خدمت شما.

----------

*AMD*

----------


## h.nemati

> به نام خدا 
> سلام و تشکر. خبرش را میدم خدمت شما.


ممنون. منتظر خبرتان هستم.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس نعمتی عزیز. یک مدل پیدا کردم به ابعاد 175*110 به ارتفاع 2 سانتی متر.
جهت خرید هماهنگ کنید.

----------

